

3D Virtual File for PC and MAC - YouTube - bimhub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPpz0ltH12E&feature=related
BIM (Building Information Modeling) technology has aided architects and engineers to capitalize on virtual 3D prototypes. However, to facilitate the rapid ex...
======
wtracy
This, folks, is an example of how _not_ to do a promotional video.

About one-third of the way through the video, I was convinced this was a plug-
in that lets you embed 3D objects inside Powerpoint presentations. After
watching the video all the way through the end, I honestly have no clue what
this product is or does.

